# Bridge of Foot problem



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello!
I have a question about my foot. I can't even google it b/c I have no clue what it is called 

At times throughout the years, on both my feet, I get a burning sensation. It happens when I stretch my foot, like standing on tip toes. It is like the tendons in the bridge of my feet tear, and for the rest of the day, I hobble around in pain. 
Any ideas? I'd appreciate _any_ ideas so I can find out what it is.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

it sounds like plantar fascitis. try wearing better shoes, with GOOD arches. exercises such as standing on the edge of a stair and lifting yourself up and down will build up strength.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmm, sounds close when I google it, but they write that it's painful in the heel area, where mine is painful towards the ball of my foot. Will keep reading about it, maybe I missed a symptom. Thank you.


----------



## J-jay (Feb 27, 2008)

Google Neuroma , That may be it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know what is causing your foot pain but my first suggestion is to strengthen and stretch your feet.

For the past 2 years I've had a "bad" foot. Two poditrist visits, two sets of X-rays and two offers to build me inserts and no one could tell me what was wrong. One did say it looked like I cracked a bone.

I've started strengthening my feet by lifting myself up to the balls of my feet over and over. I also walk on the balls of my feet. Now after 2 years of unexplained swelling and pain my foot seems to be healing. It would swell up at the base of the big toe or the toe next to it.

I used to practice karate up until about 3 years ago and my feet were very strong and flexible. I never had any foot trouble until I stopped training so I think in my case the trouble may have come from letting my feet get weak and inflexible.

It's worth a try.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

I get it every 5 years or so it seems.. it will burn like fire for several months then go away..
Doctor said to stretch foot.. It hurts. LOL
A friend of mine swears she cured hers with one of those inversion deals..
I found that wearing a different pair of shoes every other day helped.. Once you are up on your feet for the day , do not sit down.. That is when the pain was the worst, for me anyhow.


----------

